# Kalender in Website einbauen



## Pariis (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich brauche Hilfe, bin gerade dabei, ein Kontaktformular in html anzulegen.
In dieses Formular möchte ich zwei Kalender (.png) einbauen, wenn man daraufklickt, man den Tag (z.B. der Anreise) anklicken kann und beim zweiten Kalender den Tag der Abreise. Darunter hätte ich noch gerne eine Feld (Tage insgesamt) wo die Gesamttage automatisch angezeigt werden.
Und für all das bräuchte ich jetzt ein script samt Anleitung zum Einfügen.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Danke Pariis


----------



## para_noid (4. August 2013)

Wenn du fertige Scripte in Auftrag geben willst müsstest du zur Jobbörse umziehen. Wenn du dagegen Ansätze für ein Do-It-Yourself haben willst wirst du kein fertiges Script bekommen.

Was du vorhast ist mit Bilddateien im Übrigen mies zu machen. Da müsste man über jedes PNG ne Imagemap legen.
Es gibt dafür bereits "relativ" fertige Javascriptlösungen, u.a. das Datepickerplugin für die jQuery(UI)-Bibliothek. Ich würde zwar aus Performancegründen nicht unbedingt empfehlen, für zwei kleine Kalenderpicker das ganze jQuery-Konstrukt in die Webseite zu operieren, aber man käme als Anfänger ohne weitreichende Javascriptkenntnisse am Schnellsten zum Ziel.


----------

